# Other Mail



## Gizmo (7/1/16)

Here is another thread for other items other then vaping 


Picked up the Amazon Echo the other day.. What a fantastic device to have.. This is a full import and is quite hard to get hold of.

I was luckily enough to pick it up here. I have also picked up the Google OnHub and Nvidia shield from here - http://www.zeekonline.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

